# need rim serial number



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

does any1 know the serial number for a 97 sentra...the standard steel rim. i bent my rim so i need a new one but i dont know if i should purchase a rim from the junkyard. i dont have my car at home now so i cant check it myself, can any1 please help me..thanks...the rim i saw at the junkyard number is....J13 5j DOT 8 2593 b2.9 40300 52y00b...this is btw a 13in rim


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

40300 52Y00 looks like a pretty standard Nissan part number.

Pretty much any Sentra steelie is going to work, as long as it's not off a B15.


----------



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

i can use b13s and b12s too???


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

kahoots said:


> i can use b13s and b12s too???


i think the biggest steelie rims for those bodies are 13", but 14" steelies for b14 is also good, what size did you bend anyway???


----------



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

i bent the left front side of a 13inch rim


----------

